# Nintendo DS Review



## nish_higher (Jul 1, 2008)

Nintendo DS Review

So i finally got my Nintendo DS Lite..Here is a review by me 

Cost-7k
Availability-None,Officially though available at some stores.
Availability of Games-Ebay,Palika,Play Asis.I m talking about the original ones.Cost around 1.5k each
Warranty-NA in india
Box Contents-
DS Lite 
AC Adaptor
Wrist Strap
Manual
One extra stylus
One GBA cartridge slot cover

Battery-8hours 

*The Package-*

*img368.imageshack.us/img368/3977/bxtv0.jpg


It comes in a cardboard box with good protection and contents are placed pretty nicely.
DS Comes wrapped in a foam sheet just like a PSP.
The manual is well detailed for a starter.

Rating-10/10

*The Console-*
It has in a glossy outer shell which looks great and its non slippery.Size of the console is good enough to fit in your hand.The top side has a slot for DS Card and a Charger / Direct Link Cable port.
The bottim side has a slot for GBA Cartridge , a volume knob and a headphone jack.A GBA slot cover is provided alongwith.
Volume knob runs pretty smooth.
The battery is removable only if you open the screw on its cover,which i've not done.
The D-Pad is good,but not the best out there.The buttons on the right are good though Start and select buttons cound have
been better.

*img65.imageshack.us/img65/360/98039310se3.jpg



*img65.imageshack.us/img65/442/99656826zd3.jpg

*img65.imageshack.us/img65/599/87766657fs9.jpg

*img357.imageshack.us/img357/9996/34579716ps6.jpg

Rating-8/10

*The Screens-*
Both have a very good resolution and contrast/brightness.
The botttom screen is a touchscreen and it gets scratched easily so its better to use a Screen guard.
Below the top screen is a mic which can be used for chatting and in games as well.Stereo speakers are nicely placed and the hinge
quality is perfect.
Rating-8/10

*img357.imageshack.us/img357/9715/31dz6.jpg


*img357.imageshack.us/img357/5170/32ag1.jpg


*Startup-*
You get a warning on startup and you need to touch the screen to continue which takes to the main menu.
The top screen shows calender,time,battery,while the bottom screen gives you the option to Chat,set alarm,go to console's setting menu,adjust the brighness
and DS Download Play besides the option to start the game depending upon the cartridge inserted.
Picochat is an awesome chatting application.

*img395.imageshack.us/img395/9651/33sb9.jpg


*img353.imageshack.us/img353/345/34yd3.jpg


*img397.imageshack.us/img397/1153/35wr6.jpg


*Gameplay-*
GBA games are played on the top scren while NDS on both,the bottom one being the navigator in most games.Its great fun playing games on a DS.
Rating-9/10
Multiplayer games can be played via WiFi.And you can also connect upto 16 players within 100feet.

*img395.imageshack.us/img395/373/36zr1.jpg

*img397.imageshack.us/img397/7537/37kp4.jpg


*img79.imageshack.us/img79/2221/38zs6.jpg

*Conclusion-*
Nintendo DS is one of the best handheld consoles with a huge number of titles to choose from.The only things that are not upto the mark is the D-pad.its not bad,
but not the best one.

_*Overall-9/10*_

PS-This review is not at all meant to compare this with a PSP.Both are way different consoles and are uncomparable.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice review. 

What about the availability of games in India for DS?


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 1, 2008)

^ original games are available in delhi (palika) , Play-asia and ebay.in afaik.palika has some good collection which u can find if u got time.i got Transformers,AOE and mario from there.added this to my review.


----------



## m-jeri (Jul 1, 2008)

Good Review....


----------



## New (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice review..


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 1, 2008)

Congrats  !


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 1, 2008)

i haf a gba advance sp silver.
nds and gba suck without flash cartridges.


----------

